# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 27th - 31st August 2012

## Perdita

Coronation Street star Chris Fountain has revealed that his character Tommy Duckworth is heading for an angry showdown with Kirsty Soames.

Tommy tracks down Kirsty and convinces her to return to Weatherfield next week, oblivious to the violence she has forced Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) to endure in recent months.

As Tyrone and Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) reunite, Tommy's girlfriend Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) is horrified over his meddling and lets him know what Kirsty has been up to. 

An appalled Tommy later takes matters into his own hands when he spots that Tyrone has a suspicious burn.

Fountain told All About Soap: "Tommy instantly jumps to conclusions and assumes Kirsty has burnt him, but actually she hasn't. Later on, Kirsty's having one of her temper tantrums, mouthing off that Tyrone fancies Tina, and Tommy just can't hold back any longer. He tells Kirsty that he knows all about what she's been doing to Tyrone."

He continued: "[Kirsty is] humiliated and furious that Tommy knows about her violent behaviour. Tina's angry with Tommy for spilling the beans, and Tyrone's furious with Tina for betraying his confidence. Tommy and Tyrone have a big falling-out."

Fountain added that Tommy may have taken the wrong approach in his attempts to help his best friend.

He explained: "Tommy just wanted to protect Tyrone, but I think he's overstepped the mark blurting everything out in front of Kirsty. I would have sat Tyrone down and tried to get him to open up about what's been going on. But things don't always go the way they're planned."

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, August 27 on ITV1.

----------

meggieloo1998 (27-08-2012), Ruffed_lemur (15-08-2012)

----------


## alan45

EP: 7941 Monday 27 August 2012 19:30
*Tommy exposes the truth for the sake of his friend
.Karl has a proposition for Sunita
And Rob prepares to land a big client for Underworld.

****EP: 7942 Monday 27 August 2012 20:30*
Tyrone opens up to Kirsty
Sophie’s concerned by Ryan’s behaviour.
And is Sunita about to make a grave mistake

?****EP: 7943 Thursday 30 August 2012 20.30*

Tyrone burns his bridges with Tommy and Tina.
Ryan’s behaviour spirals out of control
.Can Eileen turn a blind eye to Paul’s new addition to the house?

----------

Dazzle (15-08-2012), meggieloo1998 (27-08-2012), tammyy2j (16-08-2012)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street fans can expect a one-off schedule change in the week commencing Monday, August 27.

While the usual Monday double bill (August 27) and Thursday single episode (August 30) will air as normal, there will be no double bill on Friday, August 31 due to football coverage.

An hour-long edition is expected to air on Sunday, September 2 to make up for the loss of the two episodes, but the timeslot won't be officially confirmed until next week.

Emmerdale, meanwhile, will air in its usual slots across the week.

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2012), tammyy2j (16-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

double post

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kirsty Soames is horrified later this month as she discovers that her violent behaviour is no longer a secret.

Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) reunites with fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) in the coming days after Tommy Duckworth tracks her down and convinces her to return to the cobbles.

Although Tommy (Chris Fountain) is proud of his relationship-fixing skills, he soon regrets his actions when girlfriend Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) tells him that Kirsty has been beating up Tyrone.

Tommy initially decides not to say anything to his best friend about what he knows, realising that Tyrone wouldn't be pleased about Tina betraying his confidence. 

However, Tommy's concerns for Tyrone grow when he spots that his fellow mechanic has a nasty burn on his hand. Wrongly suspecting that Kirsty is responsible, Tommy finds it increasingly difficult to keep quiet.

Soon afterwards, the situation escalates when a paranoid Kirsty spots Tyrone and Tina together and accuses them of having an affair. Witnessing the row, Tommy loses patience with Kirsty and bites back by bringing up her violent ways. 

Kirsty is stunned to realise that Tyrone has spilled the beans over her abusive behaviour, and although Tyrone tries to calm the waters, it's clear that the damage has been done.

With Kirsty furious and Tyrone reeling over Tina's betrayal, Tommy must face up to the fact that he's made everything worse. Tyrone, meanwhile, realises that it may be time to cut ties with Tommy and Tina for goodâ¦

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kirsty Soames is horrified later this month as she discovers that her violent behaviour is no longer a secret.

Kirsty (Natalie Gumede) reunites with fiancÃ© Tyrone Dobbs (Alan Halsall) in the coming days after Tommy Duckworth tracks her down and convinces her to return to the cobbles.

Although Tommy (Chris Fountain) is proud of his relationship-fixing skills, he soon regrets his actions when girlfriend Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) tells him that Kirsty has been beating up Tyrone.

Tommy initially decides not to say anything to his best friend about what he knows, realising that Tyrone wouldn't be pleased about Tina betraying his confidence. 

However, Tommy's concerns for Tyrone grow when he spots that his fellow mechanic has a nasty burn on his hand. Wrongly suspecting that Kirsty is responsible, Tommy finds it increasingly difficult to keep quiet.

Soon afterwards, the situation escalates when a paranoid Kirsty spots Tyrone and Tina together and accuses them of having an affair. Witnessing the row, Tommy loses patience with Kirsty and bites back by bringing up her violent ways. 

Kirsty is stunned to realise that Tyrone has spilled the beans over her abusive behaviour, and although Tyrone tries to calm the waters, it's clear that the damage has been done.

With Kirsty furious and Tyrone reeling over Tina's betrayal, Tommy must face up to the fact that he's made everything worse. Tyrone, meanwhile, realises that it may be time to cut ties with Tommy and Tina for goodâ¦


Â© ITV



Â© ITV



Â© ITV



Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, August 27 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Oh oh, more trouble!  A pity Kirsty can't be put on medication or something and they can all be happy.

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

Monday

Tommy realises that saying anything to Tyrone regarding what Tina has told him about Kirsty would seem like an act of betrayal, so he agrees to keep schtum. Over lunch, while bantering with Kirsty over baby names, Tyrone accidentally scalds his hand with a boiling kettle. When he arrives back at the garage with his hand now lovingly bandaged by Kirsty, Tommy clocks this and panics. 

Thrown by Tommy's concern, Tyrone explains how it happened, but Tommy clearly doesn't believe him. Later, when she sees Tyrone together with Tommy and Tina, Kirsty has a go at them all - she's sick to the back teeth of their secret trysts. However, Tommy has heard enough and he gives Kirsty a piece of his mind that leaves her mortifiedâ¦

Meanwhile, Michelle is concerned as Ryan struggles in secret trying to suppress the urge for his next fix. When Steve offers to take Ryan to a gig later, this is the last thing he needs. Later, however, Steve feels threatened when he hears that Rob is taking Michelle out for dinner, so he decides to gatecrash their meal and tells Ryan he'll have to go to the gig alone. Ryan quickly realises that he can turn the situation to his advantageâ¦

Elsewhere, Sunita puts pressure on Karl to find a job as they can't keep living off Dev. Later, Karl is excited when he reveals that a mate has offered him a job lot of smoke detectors for a grand. Will he be disappointed when Sunita doesn't jump for joy?

Also, Jason is not impressed when Maria arranges a bank holiday DVD night with Marcus and Aiden.

Tommy dares Kirsty to deny that she's been violent to Tyrone. However, Kirsty reckons that she doesn't have to explain herself to anyone. Tyrone then steps in and claims there's been a misunderstanding, but it's too late - the damage has been done. Tyrone is reeling at Tina's betrayal, while Tina curses the can of worms that Tommy has opened.

Later, Kirsty demands to know who else Tyrone has told and what's really going on between him and Tina. He tells her that he had to share his problem with someone, because fearing the person he loves the most in the world is eating him up. Kirsty then wonders if it was a good idea to come back after all. 

When Tyrone promises that he'll make sure nobody else will find out about their situation, Kirsty gives him an ultimatum. But as he heads off to find Tommy and Tina, will he be able to carry out her wishes?

Meanwhile, after dinner, Steve confesses that he's jealous of Rob but Michelle promises that it's him she loves. When Michelle suddenly becomes concerned about Ryan, Steve assures her that he'll be fine - he was happy to go to the gig alone. At the same time, Ryan is still desperately in need of a fix, so he flogs the tickets Steve bought for him to Sophie and heads off purposefully into the nightâ¦

Elsewhere, Sunita is riled when Dev spoils the twins rotten. She has a go at him about it, but Dev insists that he'll do what he wants with his money. Sunita then goes home and tells Karl that she'll pay for his smoke detectors by taking the money from the joint bank account she shares with Dev.

Also, Maria only starts enjoying her DVD night when Jason and Aiden fall fast asleep and she's alone with Marcus.

Thursday

Tommy turns up at the garage to find that Tyrone's sticking to his guns - he's still sacked. Tina is outraged at how determined Tyrone is to push them away, while Tommy tries to get Kevin to reinstate him - but he won't overrule Tyrone. When Kevin pushes Tyrone to tell him what's happened, it's clear that he's determined not to budge on his decision. 

Later at the pub, as people coo over Kirsty and her bump, a frustrated Tommy lets rip, announcing how she's been treating Tyrone. Kirsty flees as Tyrone bites back, revealing that Tommy was using the garage for a drug scam. Kevin then turns to Tommy demanding answers. Soon afterwards, as Tyrone comforts Kirsty, Tina and Tommy are left feeling like the street's pariahs.

Meanwhile, Michelle turns to Steve for comfort when she clocks that Ryan's bed hasn't been slept in - she's not sure how much more she can take from him. Ryan is looking rough on the switch when Michelle and Steve arrive. He tells them how great the gig was, but Sophie then turns up thanking him again for selling her the tickets. Michelle is livid and Steve tries to mediate as she flies off the handle, but Ryan flees. When Michelle tracks down her son at the flat later, she finds him in a state that compounds her heartache.

Elsewhere, Rob expresses regret to Eva about their break-up, and she pounces on the chance to ask him for lunch. Under Stella's steely gaze, Rob agrees - before extending the offer to Stella too! When Eva thinks that's sweet, Stella is trapped. During the lunch, Rob tells Eva they should give it another go - and Stella can't believe his gall.

Also today, Sunita is relieved when Karl flogs all the smoke alarms.




The next episode of Coronation Street will air on Sunday, September 2.

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2012), lizann (21-08-2012), meggieloo1998 (27-08-2012), Ruffed_lemur (22-08-2012), sarah c (22-08-2012), tammyy2j (21-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sol Heras has claimed that his character Ryan Connor does still care about his mother.

Disgraced student Ryan has lied and stolen from his mum Michelle (Kym Marsh) since returning to Weatherfield last month.

"His head is all over the place - he's not being himself at the minute," actor Heras told Inside Soap.

"But Ryan loves his mum to bits, so I don't believe he could ever harm her."

Worried Michelle discovers that Ryan's drug use has continued in next Thursday's (August 30) episode, after he sells tickets for a gig to Sophie to pay for cocaine.

However, Heras believes that Ryan's problems will continue to worsen, adding: "Who knows what he'll involve himself in next? It will take a big shock to make Ryan realise things have to change."

----------


## Perdita

.............

----------


## Perdita

More schedule changes have been confirmed for Coronation Street as we head into September, so here's a quick update on when to catch the soap over the coming days.

As previously reported, Corrie will not air a Friday night double bill next week (August 31) due to football coverage. Instead, an hour-long episode will air on Sunday, September 2 to make up for it.

In the week commencing September 3, Corrie will air a double bill as normal on Monday. A single episode will air two days later (September 5) - this is thought to be when the show makes its official return to Wednesday evenings, so there will be no Thursday episode. 

Additionally, there will be no double bill on Friday (September 7) due to football coverage, but an hour-long episode has been pencilled in for Sunday, September 9.

The full schedule from now until September 9 follows below:

Thursday, August 23
8.30pm: Coronation Street

Friday, August 24
7.30pm: Coronation Street
8.30pm: Coronation Street

Monday, August 27
7.30pm: Coronation Street
8.30pm: Coronation Street

Thursday, August 30
8.30pm: Coronation Street

Friday, August 31
No Coronation Street episodes tonight due to football coverage.

----------


## Perdita

More schedule changes have been confirmed for Coronation Street as we head into September, so here's a quick update on when to catch the soap over the coming days.

As previously reported, Corrie will not air a Friday night double bill next week (August 31) due to football coverage. Instead, an hour-long episode will air on Sunday, September 2 to make up for it.

In the week commencing September 3, Corrie will air a double bill as normal on Monday. A single episode will air two days later (September 5) - this is thought to be when the show makes its official return to Wednesday evenings, so there will be no Thursday episode. 

Additionally, there will be no double bill on Friday (September 7) due to football coverage, but an hour-long episode has been pencilled in for Sunday, September 9.

The full schedule from now until September 9 follows below:

Thursday, August 23
8.30pm: Coronation Street

Friday, August 24
7.30pm: Coronation Street
8.30pm: Coronation Street

Monday, August 27
7.30pm: Coronation Street
8.30pm: Coronation Street

Thursday, August 30
8.30pm: Coronation Street

Friday, August 31
No Coronation Street episodes tonight due to football coverage.

----------


## lizann

Why dont Stella just tell Eva that Rob is trying to get into her knickers now

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs sparks fresh concerns for his wellbeing this evening (August 27) as he accidentally scalds himself at home.

Tyrone (Alan Halsall) is busy making cups of tea for himself and Kirsty when hot water comes pouring out of the kettle and onto his hand as he hasn't put the lid on properly.

A concerned Kirsty immediately helps out Tyrone by running his hand under cold water before bandaging it.

At work, however, Tommy (Chris Fountain) is still reeling after hearing the truth about Kirsty's violence - and he jumps to entirely the wrong conclusion when he spots Tyrone's injury.

Tommy initially keeps quiet about his concerns as he doesn't want Tyrone to know that Tina betrayed his trust. But it's not long before Tommy feels compelled to confront Kirsty…



Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Tyrone Dobbs sparks fresh concerns for his wellbeing this evening (August 27) as he accidentally scalds himself at home.

Tyrone (Alan Halsall) is busy making cups of tea for himself and Kirsty when hot water comes pouring out of the kettle and onto his hand as he hasn't put the lid on properly.

A concerned Kirsty immediately helps out Tyrone by running his hand under cold water before bandaging it.

At work, however, Tommy (Chris Fountain) is still reeling after hearing the truth about Kirsty's violence - and he jumps to entirely the wrong conclusion when he spots Tyrone's injury.

Tommy initially keeps quiet about his concerns as he doesn't want Tyrone to know that Tina betrayed his trust. But it's not long before Tommy feels compelled to confront Kirsty…


Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tommy Duckworth makes a big error of judgement in tonight's episode (August 30) as he tries to expose Kirsty Soames's true colours.

Tommy (Chris Fountain) tries desperately to get his job back at the garage this evening, but when it becomes clear that Tyrone Dobbs won't budge, his patience is severely tested.

Later at The Rovers, Tommy finally loses his temper when he sees Kirsty and Tyrone together. Keen for everyone to know what Kirsty is really like, the sacked mechanic announces that she has been violent towards Tyrone.

Denying everything, Tyrone immediately turns the tables on Tommy by revealing that he was using the garage for a drug scam earlier this year.

Realising that his actions have backfired badly, Tommy is then left to face the music with Kevin and the shocked localsâ¦


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

